# Contractions during miscarriage, anyone?



## Joygee (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi there,

I found out last week that I was 8 wks. pregnant with a blighted ovam. I am new to the doctor I have, I am definately not his biggest fan, and he basically told me about the necessity of having to have a d&c in 4 wks. if no miscarriage. He didn't go into any details about a miscarriage.

So my question, is it common for a miscarriage to rival labor?

I have a son and had a relatively easy natural childbirth, I was very blessed, but I am currently in the throws of crampings (contractions is a better definition) that are bringing me to tears. Everything I've read said that you may have "light - heavy bleeding with some cramping", I just really feel like this is an understatement.

Does this sound familiar to anyone, or should I start to worry?


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

With my first miscarriage I needed pain killers when the contractions hit. The contractions had been tolerable during my labour with my son. I was 9 weeks when I had my first miscarriage. I was told that sometimes miscarriage is more painful since your body does not go through all the stages of labour/is not prepared like when you go through regular labour. I know that my second m/c was less painful than my periods. I was told to worry about fever and excessive bleeding. I hope this helps.


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

I was 10 weeks when I miscarried my first pregnancy (only pregnancy so far).

Since I've never had labor contractions, I can't really say if they were like that.

But, the pain was definitely different than menstrual cramps.

Before I passed the sac and the placenta, the pain was very intense. So intense that I had to "zone out" and calm my brain and breathe with it. I also had to sit on the toilet for the worst of it, I felt like I would lose everything else down there too if you know what I mean. I couldn't really do anything else while it was happening. Menstrual cramps, no matter how bad I've always been able to somewhat ignore or put on the back burner and go on with my life.

The pain with the m/c was more like shooting pains up through my vagina into my abdomen. And repetitious.

I didn't take any pain killers, though the pain was bad, and bad enough that I needed to focus on my body, in a way it was manageable. Somehow I think the physical pain mirrored what I had already gone through emotionally, and it helped in the whole process.

Immediately after I passed the placenta, the pain stopped. I mean right away. It was very interesting to be a part of my body taking care of itself this way.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I definitely went through labor with my miscarriage at 12 weeks. The baby had died around 9 weeks.

I was having cramping the night before, then the next morning they started coming in waves. I told my husband "I think I'm having contractions" and within an hour or so I passed the baby.

The contractions HURT. I was doubled over, breathing heavily. I could feel them rising, peaking, then subsiding...then a minute or so later one would start again.

I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm sorry for your loss.

My miscarriage was a lot like labor. My baby had died at about 7 wks, but the placenta kept the pregnancy going until 13wks.

I had several evenings of mild, stop and go contractions, then one afternoon I had a contraction I had to breathe through, and then another and another.

I contracted and bled (and cried) for a couple of hours, and then just when I started thinking I couldn't take it anymore (transition,) I had a big contraction, the placenta shot out, and it was over.

It sounds like you're taking a normal course, mama. Be good to yourself.


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

I contracted and bled (and cried) for a couple of hours, and then just when I started thinking I couldn't take it anymore (transition,) I had a big contraction, the placenta shot out, and it was over.
Yep, exactly what happened with me...good to know that this is indeed contractions, and transition.

Hugs.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I m/c a blighted ovum in March at 20 weeks. It was like labor without any breaks. It sucked. It lasted about an hour and a half.

BUT when it was over it was over and I didn't have any more cramping.

-Angela


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, it definitely sucked! Big time.

I bet most people have no idea.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

When I had my first MC I'd already had one natural birth in a birth center. I refused pain meds when I went to the hospital for my MC since I was sure I wouldn't need them....

I don't know how it was for anyone else (I'll read the responses in a sec) but my mc was the most painful thing that has ever happened to me. I think it's because you don't have the adrenaline/hormones pushing through your body like you do at birth. Man, I wished I'd taken those pain meds....seriously. I pretty much cried the whole time.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh yeah. It was incredibly painful. But there was no way I was going to a hospital unless there was a medical reason.

It was fast enough that I doubt I would have gotten meds in time if I HAD gone.

-Angela


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Oh yeah. It was incredibly painful. But there was no way I was going to a hospital unless there was a medical reason.

It was fast enough that I doubt I would have gotten meds in time if I HAD gone.

-Angela

You know, I ACTUALLY thought they could do something to stop it...give me meds to stop the bleeding or whatever....







: Anyway, DP woke me up in the middle of the night in a puddle of bright red blood and FREAKED OUT ...so off we went...

Have I mentioned that I HATE hospitals???


----------



## Joygee (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you, thank you, thank you Mommas for sharing your experiences with me!
















I had no idea it would be like this, the whole thing just seems so unfair, but to add the pain and real feeling of labor makes it all the more cruel!

I am so sorry you all had to go through this, too. But I have to tell you, it really helped me relax and let my body do what it needed to do knowing from all of you that it was doing what it needed to. I had about decided that I was experiencing appendicitis the pain was so bad, I have to tell you it was way worse then the labor I had with my son. I really appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I always do better knowing what to expect.

Hope yours is over soon.

And I agree- it's totally unfair.

-Angela


----------



## sniffmommy (Mar 15, 2007)

And it was almost exactly like having a baby. I had been spotting for a few days and I woke up with contractions. I decided to handle it exactly like it was a birth. I relaxed with a book and rocked and rocked to ease the contractions. Then I filled my tub with warm water and had a water birth. It took around an hour and a half total. I passed the whole placenta at once. From what I gather this is not always the case. I was around 13 weeks.
The strange thing was I had the same feelings of euphoria after passing the placenta that I had when I gave birth to my daughter. I was actually joking and laughing with my husband. I cleaned up and went to bed and nursed my 22 month old.
It has been less than a day since it happened, but I am glad that I could hang in there and let my body go through the process uninhibited.
Hang in there, and trust yourself.


----------



## FiberLover (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, the feelings of unfairness hit me too.

And honestly, since I had never gone through birth or a miscarriage before, I was scared not knowing what to expect, or how bad it would be. I finally let go of the fear and went with it and it happened.

I'm so sorry Joygee and sniffmommy that you too just went through this. Hugs.

Sniffmommy, I like that you treated it like a birth. I hope this gives you peace.


----------



## ShannaW (May 22, 2006)

I think this is one of the biggest unknowns/misconceptions I never knew about. I really never realized that having a miscarriage WAS labor and delivery. It's not "like" having a baby, it IS having a baby. Maybe not quite the same for early m/c but at 15 weeks mine was very much labor and delivery.

I was glad for my Bradley classes and relaxation techniques. I was also glad that I was in the comfort of my own home. Another thing that many people may not realize are the options for baby's body. I understand that not everyone has the opportunity or desire to see and hold their baby, but that was a very special moment for my DH and I. I felt silly calling the mortuary to ask, but this _was_ my baby. I couldn't throw her away or flush him down the toilet, kwim? and we were not in a place where we could do a burial ourselves. But come to find out, the mortuary offers free cremation service for miscarriages, stillbirths, and infant loss. I guess my request was not as unusual as I had thought. For me and my family, this was the most respectful way to honor our baby.

This was just an entire experience I had no clue what to expect or how to handle (and I wish I didn't have to find out). I've known a few women in our family who had miscarriages, but they were both early and handled in the hospital.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My first mc was worse than labor.
When I had my second, I was scared spitless so I took pain meds. The pain from that mc was just cramping.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't had an actual birth, but my mc was much more dramatic and labor-like than I imagined it would be (or was told.) NOTHING like a "period".


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

04:56:53 pm 04:57:28 pm 34 secs 2 mins, 20 secs
04:54:33 pm 04:55:10 pm 37 secs 2 mins, 5 secs
04:52:27 pm 04:52:59 pm 31 secs 2 mins, 25 secs
04:50:01 pm 04:50:41 pm 39 secs 2 mins, 25 secs
04:47:35 pm 04:48:15 pm 39 secs 2 mins, 40 secs
04:44:55 pm 04:45:22 pm 27 secs 2 mins, 29 secs
04:42:25 pm 04:42:51 pm 26 secs 2 mins, 10 secs
04:40:15 pm 04:41:05 pm 49 secs 3 mins, 56 secs
04:36:18 pm 04:36:51 pm 32 secs 2 mins, 1 secs
04:34:17 pm 04:34:41 pm 23 secs 3 mins, 45 secs

I had pretty regular (but manageable) contractions. I monitored them out of curiosity.


----------

